# Cedar Strip Panel Boat Update



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

It has been a while since I worked on my Cedar Strip Panel boat. I kind of got burned out for a while and just let it sit. A fishing buddy has been after me to finish so we could go fishing and I have been busy the last few days when I wasn't waiting for glue or epoxy to dry. I just need to put on the outside and inside gunnels, trim the bulkheads, glass the outside of the decks, completely sand the boat down, put on three coats of spar varnish and build the seat platform. I should be finished by the end of white bass season for sure! ET









<O></O>









<O></O>









<O></O>









<O></O>









<O></O>









<O></O>


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking Good There Man!! Nice! it is raining here but I did manage to shoot a bit though!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Quality work as always Ed.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She's a coming, starting to come together ed, looking real nice, fine craftsmanship.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful Ed, it's nice to see some real craftsmanship.

I'm not going to ask why you own all those sledge hammers!! LOL I thought I was the only one to own at least three. It looks as though you have me beat.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

great boat, real craftsmanship seen in makins of your boat.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I also have a brand new Charcoal forge and all the blacksmith tools. Notice that only one hammer is used. Before two shoulder surgeries I thought I would learn Blacksmithing, now I am going to have to sell my charcoal forge and all the different forging tongs and tools. ET



youngdon said:


> Beautiful Ed, it's nice to see some real craftsmanship.
> 
> I'm not going to ask why you own all those sledge hammers!! LOL I thought I was the only one to own at least three. It looks as though you have me beat.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Bags of shoot have many uses ! and yes your sledge hammers do too.

Very nice work Ed. I hope you have had enjoyable moments working on her. It certainly is a labor of love and not for money for the time you have invested is deep.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

last coat of varnish dried and it is ready to go fishing. ET


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ed that looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She's a Beauty, I'm envious, about what do you think she weighs?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purdy Ed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She is a beauty Ed.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ed, job well done ! she looks great.

The only thing I can say is....how can you put that in the water ?

It would be like me taking my black walnut table outside to fliet fish on.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It was made for that, I would definitly put it in the water, and I'll bet Ed will too.

Not using it, now that would be like eating off the floor next to your table.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> She's a Beauty, I'm envious, about what do you think she weighs?


55 pounds not counting the seat.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice Ed you have a fine looking boat and something to be proud of. It is craftsman like your self that are a dieing breed. I am sure it will pass down through the family and be talked about. (not that your are going anywhere) but a family hier loom I guess you could say.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you glass over the wood or is everything glued/nailed together and then simply varnished. I have considered building my own canoe a few times but currently I don't have the time or funds. It would just end up being yet another hobby. no funds or time hasn't stopped me from creating my own design and doing a ton of research.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Not a nail in the boat. 5 oz. fiberglass inside and out. Three coats of Captains spar varnish. All te strips were glued together with tightbond II carpenters glue.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What is your opinion on the urethane glues for a project such as yours Ed?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> What is your opinion on the urethane glues for a project such as yours Ed?


I will not use poly anything. To heavy and sets to fast. JMHO


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sound like a nice and sound boat. I am sure that you will get many years of fun out of her. I look forward to hearing how she floats.


----------

